# Shell Makes Deal With Iran: Defies White House



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The GUARDIAN reports from London today that Shell has made initial agreement with Iran to enter into a multi-billion dollar deal to help Iran in development of natural gas facilities in that country which has been deemed "the axis of evil."

The report goes on to say that Shell, a Dutch-Anglo company, has entered into the agreement with the Iranians in spite of pressure from President Bush and the White House not to do so.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

no shit...............


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Why does Iran need Natural gas power if they plan on using " peaceful nuclear power for energy"


----------

